# Ice depth On Missouri River



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone know the ice depth on the Missouri river in SD???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

People are fishing it all over in ND, so I'm sure the ice depth in SD is comparable if not thicker with a milder current.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

above the damn at Gavins Point, there is about 11-12 inches
below.......you need a boat :lol:


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

hell ya its about time we make our trip up there shea!


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone hear of good reports comming from mobridge or polluck area?


----------

